# FUBAR



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2016)

Don't know your FUBAR from your JANFU(pg.62). U.S., British, Canadian, Antipodean, and Germany army slang from WW2...


Geo


----------



## MiTasol (May 1, 2016)

What - no FUMTU (more than usual)

Thanks Geo


----------



## mikewint (May 2, 2016)

BOHICA


----------



## tyrodtom (May 2, 2016)

FIGMO


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2016)

SNAFU....


----------

